# Western PA Breeders and some questions



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all, I've been lurking on these boards for a few weeks now... you all seem to do a good job at "sniffing" out the bad breeders. I am looking for a puppy to add to our family and found these two near Western Pa.

Dog Breeding AKC Webers Golden Retrievers and Nicker Barker Farm

I spoke to both breeders briefly and both seem to be very sweet and nice.

I wondered if anyone had any comments on these two. It is funny because we have a 12.5 year old golden that we got from a back yard breeder (I was 23 what did I know) and she has been the picture of good health. Now I am researching and stressing about every detail.

That brings me to my next question about a puppy and a senior. How do you think the senior will take it? I certainly have no intention of ruining the last years of my sweet girl's life by annoying her with a puppy. Like I said, she has no major health issues, just some old gal aches and pains. She is moving slowly this year and groans when getting up.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

The advice that I give to families who are asking me if they should bring in a puppy when they have an older dog is that is depends on the older dog. IF that older dog enjoys the company of other dogs, then she will most likely enjoy having a puppy around and it often breathes new life into older dogs. One must use common sense though as well and know that you will need to help teach good manners to the puppy in regards to the older dog and give them some time away from the puppy. However, IF she does not enjoy the company of other dogs or doesn't really care one way or another, then I tell people to wait because you don't want them spending their twlight years trying to dodge the other dog in the household.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Both breeders you mentioned wouldn't be high up on my list of breeders. I have a friend that personally visited Weber's. They had a _lot _of dogs, enough so that it made her very uncomfortable. 

I would recommend looking into the following kennels:One is where my puppy is from, another is where my puppy's sire is from. 

If you decide that a puppy is right for you and your current dog, I'd suggest checking with the following breeders. I know that a few of them are planning litters right now. 

As always double check all 4 clearances and you could even ask for a puppy referral from GPGRC. Also read the Puppy Buyer's Checklist: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

Brianne Goldens 
Harborview Goldens 
Pamaande Goldens
Stonepaw Goldens


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Nicker Barker doesn't seem to have any clearance on eyes or elbows on any of their dogs. Looking at the dogs that have puppies now Weber's dogs seem to have gaps in many clearances, missing hips in some, hearts done by a practicioner not a cardiologist and lots of out dated eyes. One of the parents have a eye rating of D3 Iris. Complete clearances are a must: Hips over 2, Elbows over 2, Hearts by a cardiologist, Eyes every year, Thyroid a plus. I would get more information. Good Luck


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you, I will send emails to the ones you suggested. I'm starting to get a little overwhelmed. :doh:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ggal said:


> Thank you, I will send emails to the ones you suggested. I'm starting to get a little overwhelmed. :doh:


We were all there at one time or another. Take your time, do your research, and make sure that you're ready for a puppy at this time in your life.

Where are you in western PA?


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

We are just north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

it is overwhelming in the beginning....but you will get better and better at sorting the wheat from the chafe.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope to have a pup from Harborview Goldens at some point. I think that is a good bet if pups are available, and also for advice/direction in selecting a breeder if they're not.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

MGMF said:


> One of the parents have a eye rating of D3 Iris.


I've been trying to figure out for myself what the eye rating means, but I can't find a scale of any kind of the web. I went through the "clearances" thread and couldn't figure it out. Any information you have would be helpful. 

Is D3 Iris, bad? Good? 
Thanks.


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

CERF Categories can be found on the CERF website -
CERF Categories
Some categories you should steer away from , others are not a problem.
D3A is listed as PPM, I don't believe that is considered a problem in Goldens but I would not double up on it (breed two dogs with PPM).

Another wonderful breeder in the area is Vicki White - [email protected]

What are you looking for - companion dog, show prospect,obedience, or hunting, etc?


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Years ago, when I first fell in love with Goldens, I read about Nicker Barker farm on another Golden forum. I didn't know much and contacted them. Their dogs looked pretty, and they had gotten a few good reviews on that forum. They seemed nice at first, and I sent a $100 deposit on a breeding. Then I started to learn more about health clearances. I am a person who always asks questions, and as soon as I asked if they did all the clearances on their dogs, I got an angry response which said if I didn't trust their practices, I would not be getting a puppy. I never did get my deposit back, but I wrote it off as money spent learning a valuable lesson. I have gotten more cautious as a result, probably too much so, and now feel like if I am going to spend upwards of $2,000 for a pup, its' parents ought to be as healthy as possible! Don't settle for mediocre, there are some nice breeders in your area!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

dunevlinj said:


> Years ago, when I first fell in love with Goldens, I read about Nicker Barker farm on another Golden forum. I didn't know much and contacted them. Their dogs looked pretty, and they had gotten a few good reviews on that forum. They seemed nice at first, and I sent a $100 deposit on a breeding. Then I started to learn more about health clearances. I am a person who always asks questions, and as soon as I asked if they did all the clearances on their dogs, I got an angry response which said if I didn't trust their practices, I would not be getting a puppy. I never did get my deposit back, but I wrote it off as money spent learning a valuable lesson. I have gotten more cautious as a result, probably too much so, and now feel like if I am going to spend upwards of $2,000 for a pup, its' parents ought to be as healthy as possible! Don't settle for mediocre, there are some nice breeders in your area!


I'm glad you lived and you learned. A while ago, perhaps over a year ago, I called Nicker Barker just for kicks (newspaper ad) and they also became IRATE when I asked about clearances. They said that their dogs "never had a problem so it was OK" and that they didn't see a need for clearances. So they were certainly aware of the clearances but obviously didn't want to do them. I'd certainly recommend that people stay away from them.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Sunkota said:


> CERF Categories can be found on the CERF website -
> CERF Categories
> Some categories you should steer away from , others are not a problem.
> D3A is listed as PPM, I don't believe that is considered a problem in Goldens but I would not double up on it (breed two dogs with PPM).
> ...


We are looking for a family dog. A campanion for my kids and my old gal golden.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

CERF Categories

This is the category list from CERF. You can also access the rest of their site for more information. I would look for clear eyes.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Companion dog, family dog, show dog, working dog, etc...... It needs to be a healthy dog. All clearances, all normal, all done at the right time....no exceptions!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

MGMF said:


> Companion dog, family dog, show dog, working dog, etc...... It needs to be a healthy dog. All clearances, all normal, all done at the right time....no exceptions!


Point taken. Thanks.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Persistent Pupillary Membranes Iris to Iris(the D3A diagnosis) are a Breeder Option in Goldens. This means that while their presence is noted it is not considered to be heritable, vision affecting, or degenerative in the breed. That is why Goldens with the condition can still get a CERF number--they are considered to HAVE a clearance. There are breeds for which it is a non-CERFable condition, and dogs in those breeds would not get a number or a certificate. So for me, PPM in one parent would not be a rule-out on a puppy. Some of the other clearance issues in this case would...!

A detailed explanation here from CERF Persistent Pupillary Membranes in Dogs


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

sterregold said:


> Persistent Pupillary Membranes Iris to Iris(the D3A diagnosis) are a Breeder Option in Goldens. This means that while their presence is noted it is not considered to be heritable, vision affecting, or degenerative in the breed. That is why Goldens with the condition can still get a CERF number. There are breeds for which it is a non-CERFable condition. So for me PPM in one parent would not be a rule-out on a puppy. Some of the other clearance issues in this case would...!
> 
> A detailed explanation here from CERF Persistent Pupillary Membranes in Dogs


Thank you very much! This is extremely helpful.


----------

